# Un-stimulating news about Georgia Arms



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

I got this email at work from the president of our sportsman's club. Thought I would pass it on...

DOD Ends Sale of Expended Military Brass to Remanufacturers &#8230;AND SO IT BEGINS...

We all wondered when it was going to start. When the new administration would make their move against us as gun owners. Oh, everyone got upset about HR45--I'll bet I got over 100 e-mails warning me about this draconian gun registration bill that had been introduced in Congress. Don't worry about HR45 for now; it isn't going anywhere. Congress doesn't want anything to do with reviving the "assault weapons ban" after the election of 1994. The item below is really something that you should protest loudly to your Senators and Representative.

Georgia Arms (The largest reloading supplier in Amerian of reloading supplies announced is will lay off all its employees as a result of this DoD new rule)

http://georgia-arms.com/index.aspx

"Due to new government regulations concerning the purchasing of surplus brass, we are removing sales of all 223 and all 308 until further notice. Below is a copy of the email we received from Government Liquidations.

"Effective immediately DOD Surplus, LLC, will be implementing new requirements for mutilation of fired shell casings. The new DRMS requirement calls for DOD Surplus personnel to witness the mutilation of the property and sign the Certificate of Destruction. Mutilation of the property can be done at the DRMO, if permitted by the Government, or it may be mutilated at a site chosen by the buyer. Mutilation means that the property will be destroyed to the extent prevents its reuse or reconstruction. DOD Surplus personnel will determine when property has been sufficiently mutilated to meet the requirements of the Government. "

This is a huge waste of taxpayer's money. The value of these products is reduced by 80% by going from a recycled product to a scrap product."

Copy of the letter sent to Georgia Arms from the DoD: http://www.theshootist.net/2009/03/dod- ... itary.html

COTACT YOUR CONGRESSMAN!!!!!!!!!

Also, tell them you want a stop to the ban of lead bullets by the National Park Service. See National Park Service Calls For Lead Ammo Ban: for more information

White House Switchboard 202-456-1111

Senate Switchboard 202 224-3121

House of Representatives Switchboard 202 225-1904


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

> Also, tell them you want a stop to the ban of lead bullets by the National Park Service. See National Park Service Calls For Lead Ammo Ban: for more information


I may be misinformed but isn't it illegal to possess or hunt a firearm in National Parks anyway???? What do they need a lead ammo ban for.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

Hunting in national parks has not been banned...

TITLE 36-PARKS, FORESTS, AND PUBLIC PROPERTY CHAPTER I-NATIONAL PARK SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR PART 2-RESOURCE PROTECTION, PUBLIC USE AND RECREATION-Table of Contents Sec. 2.2 Wildlife protection. (a) The following are prohibited: (1) The taking of wildlife, except by authorized hunting and trapping activities conducted in accordance with paragraph (b) of this section. (2) The feeding, touching, teasing, frightening or intentional disturbing of wildlife nesting, breeding or other activities. (3) Possessing unlawfully taken wildlife or portions thereof. (b) Hunting and trapping. (1) Hunting shall be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically mandated by Federal statutory law. (2) Hunting may be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically authorized as a discretionary activity under Federal statutory law if the superintendent determines that such activity is consistent with public safety and enjoyment, and sound resource management principles. Such hunting shall be allowed pursuant to special regulations. (3) Trapping shall be allowed in park areas where such activity is specifically mandated by Federal statutory law. (4) Where hunting or trapping or both are authorized, such activities shall be conducted in accordance with Federal law and the laws of the State within whose exterior boundaries a park area or a portion thereof is located. Nonconflicting State laws are adopted as a part of these regulations. (c) Except in emergencies or in areas under the exclusive jurisdiction of the United States, the superintendent shall consult with appropriate State agencies before invoking the authority of Sec. 1.5 for the purpose of restricting hunting and trapping or closing park areas to the taking of wildlife where such activities are mandated or authorized by Federal statutory law. (d) The superintendent may establish conditions and procedures for transporting lawfully taken wildlife through the park area. Violation of these conditions and procedures is prohibited. (e) The Superintendent may designate all or portions of a park area as closed to the viewing of wildlife with an artificial light. Use of an artificial light for purposes of viewing wildlife in closed areas is prohibited. (f) Authorized persons may check hunting and trapping licenses and permits; inspect weapons, traps and hunting and trapping gear for compliance with equipment restrictions; and inspect wildlife that has been taken for compliance with species, size and other taking restrictions. (g) The regulations contained in this section apply, regardless of land ownership, on all lands and waters within a park area that are under the legislative jurisdiction of the United States. [48 FR 30282, June 30, 1983, as amended at 49 FR 18450, Apr. 30, 1984; 51 FR 33264, Sept. 19, 1986; 52 FR 35240, Sept. 18, 1987]


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

In January a new law went into effect allowing concealed carry firearms in National Parks. It allows visitors to national parks to carry concealed weapons if they hold a concealed carry permit and if the state where the park or refuge is located also allows concealed firearms. The previous regulation required that firearms be unloaded and placed somewhere that is not easily accessible, such as in a car trunk. This change occurred over the protests of several liberal groups and senators including Sen. Feinstein from California and the National Park Service.

The National Park Service fought this tooth and nail. Now, this ban on lead is just another method for the NPS to circumvent this rule and again prevent firearms in National Parks. They can’t ban guns so they will ban bullets. It isn’t about the environmental issue of toxic lead; it is about the banning of firearms again from National Parks. This isn’t about hunting with lead bullets, it is about self defense. 

What run of the mill gun owner is going to go out and buy tungsten shells just to carry a gun in Yellowstone Park? This is a way to punish legitimate gun owners over the objections of Congress and supported by the Obama administration.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I knew they were trying to pass the CC law in the NP's, I've just never been to a NP that allowed hunting in it.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Well at least Osama won't take your guns, he promised that. Nothing promised about restricting the ammunition in every way possible.


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried to verify this? I googled and its ALL over the net but its ALWAYS this same "email". I haven't been able to find a second source. Is it BS or real?


----------



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Never mind. A Clinton appointed district judge, U.S. District Judge Colleen Kollar-Kotelly, reversed the ruling today and firearms are once again prohibited in National Parks. The loss of lead bullets is the least of our worries.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

The ban on selling expended small arms brass has been reversed. That includes anything up to .50 cal. In most cases, it no longer must be "mutilated" and can still be sold to the aftermarket. Several of the gov't surplus auction sites are showing current sales for large quantities of brass.


----------

